# Jorgensen Clamps



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

I am looking at getting several of these Jorgensen clamps. HD has the 36" for like $13. Anyone with experience with these? Thanks

Johnny


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Those are called F clamps.

I have several Jorgensons, they are great light duty clamps.

$13 for a 36", is a good deal, grab as many as you can. :smile:


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

mdntrdr said:


> Those are called F clamps.
> 
> I have several Jorgensons, they are great light duty clamps.
> 
> $13 for a 36", is a good deal, grab as many as you can. :smile:


Thanks...any suggestion about the various sizes for shop set-up. I am just getting started and all I have is the Irwin quick-grip set. I can imagine that I will need some larger sizes that what's in that set I have for the projects I intend to be working on.


----------



## renovatio (Jul 4, 2011)

Those were the first clamps I bought after all four of my harbor freight specials broke in less than a week. For the price I think they are unbeatable, they will flex a bit but as mdntrdr said they are great for light/medium duty.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Don't overlook pipe clamps... They are inexpensive and really the clamping work horse of a shop.

In general Jorgensen's clamps are decent. I do like they're parallel clamps quite a bit.

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## PurpleHeartJarHead (Jul 17, 2011)

firemedic said:


> don't overlook *pipe clamps*... They are inexpensive and really the *clamping work horse of a shop.*
> 
> in general jorgensen's clamps are decent. I do like they're parallel clamps quite a bit.
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...



_*indeed!*_


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

F clamps are great...

But like Tom said, you can't beat pipe clamps, especially when you need one over 6 feet long


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

abetrman said:


> I am looking at getting several of these Jorgensen clamps. HD has the 36" for like $13. Anyone with experience with these? Thanks
> 
> Johnny



Those clamps are OK. When you can afford it, get some of these:

http://www.google.com/search?q=bess...u&sa=X&ei=tOowTvT0NOOtsALSp4mMCw&ved=0CGAQrQQ


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Hey all, thanks for the input. I was a little mistaken in the product number. the one's hd has for $13 are not the heavy duty version. those are selling for $17. Overall, I think the heavy duty one's will serve my "starting" purpose. 

Hey HAS, one of those would blow my spending allowance for a month lol and I would have to build something to justify that to my girlfriend (especially since I have no job now..) so I have to keep the cost down.

My first project is going to be some closet in-built drawers. Just need something to fit the drawers once I build them. If that project goes well, I may be asking my girl for some more spending allowance if I can justify it with successful projects. The drawer is a trial run.

In any case, I do appreciate the feed back and will take it all into consideration.

Johnny


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I picked up a pair of the Jorgensen 36" clamps today from Home Depot for $13 each. Seems like a great deal. they passed their trial run today with flying colors. I'll probably pick up a couple more when I get a chance. Thanks for the thread!


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Shop Dad said:


> I picked up a pair of the Jorgensen 36" clamps today from Home Depot for $13 each. Seems like a great deal. they passed their trial run today with flying colors. I'll probably pick up a couple more when I get a chance. Thanks for the thread!


Shop Dad, Glad to hear. I pick up the 36" heavy duty for a few $$$ more. It has a bigger clamping jaw. I bought them out. Will probably pick up the other ones just to make sure I have plently on hand.

Johnny


----------



## 4skinz80 (Aug 16, 2011)

I really like the heavy duty jorgenson clamps... But pipe clamps I think are more versatile.


----------

